# Santa Baby....no Panda Baby!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Its not red and white like Santa, but its a present just the same. 

New pic today of my Baby Blue Panda...it will probably turn black as it grows, but I can at least find it now. Eating biofilm off some floss.










Ive discovered that Taiwan bee babies don't eat like CRS or Tiger babies, they are the same as the adults and like to graze on leafs and other areas with biofilm. I didn't have a lot to offer it, so I popped in a piece of dirty floss out of one of my whisper filters from my other shrimp tank. Now its having a great time crawling all over this, and at least I can see it now.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Anna... bluuuueee.... that is so awesome. I love looking at your picts.... keep em coming.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So my Panda baby is still alive and now looks to be darkening to black/white 

Its sharing the filter floss with Big Mamma BB...comes out more often now, so I think she's good company for it. 

BB mamma has a few different colored eggs under her tail, so will be anxiously waiting to see what comes out of that pot....due around Boxing Day.


----------

